
Show HN: at16k - Library and trained models for automatic speech recognition - platypusdoc
https://github.com/at16k/at16k
======
oliverx0
Very cool! I am curious about the technical limitations of the duration of the
audio files. Any way to overcome that? (Besides internally splitting them)

~~~
imbdb
I am also curious about that limitation. I tried the lib with a 10 mins audio
and it gave me some unrelated words but when I tried a short clip of 20
seconds, it was able transcribe it properly. I think I have to dig deeper to
know what caused this behaviour.

------
platypusdoc
at16k is a Python library to perform automatic speech recognition or speech to
text conversion. The goal of this project is to provide the community with a
production quality speech-to-text library.

